

Free Distributed-Software Timing Program As Good As an Atomic Clock - vlad
http://freshscience.org.au/?p=2013

======
wglb
Interesting concept, but frustrating in that NTP is only mentioned briefly. So
what is the difference?

More technical detail, please.

